# Survey: What's your Bino's for 3-D



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

I'd love to find out what you 3-D guys use for your Bino's.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

vortex for me.......


there are a ton of guys here on AT that love them also......

check them out www.vortexoptics.com


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Yep Vortex Sidewinders 10x42


----------



## 3DZapper (Dec 30, 2002)

Swarovski. 'Nuf said.:tongue:


----------



## 3DZapper (Dec 30, 2002)

Well I guess I have to say more. 

10x50 Swaro's but I dropped them and bent the eyepiece.  I had bought a pair of Brunton 8x42 for IBO shoots and used them for about two years. Then recently bought a pair of 8x50 Swaro's from an AT member that needed cleaning. I drove both pairs down to the factory in Cranston for cleaning and alignment and should be in business again in about a week.:cocktail: :cocktail: :cocktail: 

Then I can send the Bruntons back to be cleaned and purged as the left barrel fogs up.:sad: 

From all the feedback, Vortex sound like a good buy. Nikon's mid to higher end are nice. Kahles are super.

Then too, you could go to Job Lot and get a decent pair of 7x50s from China for $50. Just don't drop them when you go hunting. 

Rick


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

Alpine. Until I win the lottery and can afford Sworos.


----------



## swampfox (Mar 30, 2003)

*vortex vultures*

8.5 x 50


----------



## Jasen W (Nov 8, 2005)

*binos*

nikon monarch 8x42's
super clear.
i love'em!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bushnell Legends 10X42's....another reason I don't shoot IBO.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Swarovski 8.5 EL


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

I have a set of Red Head 10x42 they are by far the best set of bino's i have ever had. I have looked through Vortex, Leupold, Bushnell, Nikon all those big name brands and i like these better. I dont know what it is about these but they are super super clear and crisp. I can see the 12 ring perfect on most all targets or at least what is left of them if there not shot up.:wink: But i like them and i only payed around $75 for them. Great set of bino's. Check Bass Pro out they may have them on sale again.


----------



## stickflinger76 (Mar 18, 2005)

*here ya go*

BRUNTON ETERNAS 10 X 42 best bang for the buck!


----------



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

*Thanks for the response*

Thanks for all the comments guys.


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*Vortex 8x42*

These are the perfect pair for all seasons The vortex optics are what we all have waited for at a price that is unbeatable.


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

vortex sidewinders 8x42 and will be getting razor 8x42 for my b-day to myself.


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

Nikon Monarch 10x42


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Great Binos*

Vortex Vultures 12X50 Vortex is affordable and great binos


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm currently using a set of Leuopold 8 x 42's. I couldnt be happier with them. For $200.00 I don't think they can be beat.


----------



## carteranderson (Jul 31, 2006)

*One more set*

Sightron SIII's. Best bang for the buck IMHO.
Carter


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

*8,5 by 50 alpines*

8.5 by 5o alpines is what I shoot look as good as sworaiski and a hole lot cheaper.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Nikon 8X40 I wish they were Leica, Zeiss or Swarovsi.


----------



## LastCall (Mar 18, 2005)

Vortex Vulture 12X50 - ASA
Vortex Sidewinder 8X42 - IBO (These will be getting replaced with a pair of Vulture 8.5X50s soon)

:cocktail: LastCall:cocktail:


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Alpen Apex 12X50


----------



## DesertRat (Dec 18, 2002)

*The Green ones*

Swarovski SLC 10x42.


----------



## ks3darcher (Oct 18, 2003)

*Binos for 3d*

Well if you don't want to spend an arm & leg for a pair of binos then take a look at Carson's 10X42s both are great for clarity and lowlight. I have a pair of the yukon 10X42s they are great. I use for both 3d and hunting.


----------



## RickinMo (Nov 14, 2002)

12x50 Vortex Vultures Hard to beat for the $
If I do any IBOs I will be getting a pair of 8.5x 50 Vultures.

Rick


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Alpen 8x42.
Good clarity


----------



## bill_rollins (Jul 13, 2005)

*leupold*

leupold 8x42's for me!


----------



## Hunter2005 (Jan 27, 2006)

8x30 SLC's Swaro's


----------



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

Steiner Military/Marine 8x35


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

Vortex 10x42 Razors, best I have seen. Now I pretty much know it is not a twelve


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Vortx 12X50 Vultures*

Excellant binos. Using them for spotting them bucks right now.


----------



## ultramax (Feb 6, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Vortex Vultures 12X50 Vortex is affordable and great binos


Same for me. I love em!


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Hawke Blackwatch Endurance. Bushnell's european version to compete with the highprice euro models. Had a few offers to trade mine for their expensive optics.


----------



## Fast Bubba (Oct 18, 2006)

Vortex 8x42 sidewinders


----------



## bow47man (Jun 2, 2006)

*binos for 3-d*

i use 8x32 nikon in real tree camo. love em.


----------



## hunter111 (Mar 5, 2003)

Swarovski 8.5 EL


----------



## pe3d (Feb 21, 2004)

Alpen 8.5x50. Can't believe how clear they are.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

*Vortex 4 me!*


----------



## archery4life (May 14, 2003)

Kahles 10x42. Super crisp and an awesome glass for the money. I absolutey love em and everybody who looks through them agree and can't believe just how crisp they are.


----------



## XRING11 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Alpen Baby!!!!*

Alpen Optics 8.5x50, the best binoculars and most affordable I've ever come across.... Good luck making a choice!:wink:


----------



## ZORRO (Jan 15, 2003)

LEUPOLD GOLDEN RING 8 X 42.
Best of all, expecially the interpupillar block is a must!


----------



## sdzumbro (May 21, 2002)

Alpen 8.5 X 50 .
Very nice for the $ .


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

*Vortex Voltures*



swampfox said:


> 8.5 x 50


:wink: same here!


----------



## NM_HighPlains (Nov 25, 2005)

I use:

1) Zeiss 10x40 for outdoors

2) Zeiss 10x25 compact for indoors

3) Cabelas 8x24 for indoors.

The Cabelas are fine binoculars for $100. I got the little Zeiss on ebay for < $200 and they're my go-to pocket binoculars. I've had the big Zeiss for about 15 years and they're my standard "when it really counts" binos. I used to be a wildlife biologist and the big Zeiss were my daily companion in the field.


----------



## Friar Tuck (Nov 18, 2004)

*Binos*

Surprisingly I use Vortex :

Vortex Stokes DLS 8x42 for 3D


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

All round use I use Swarovski 8X30 BINOCULAR not BinocularS. I don't have room on my belt for two of them.


----------



## IBM (May 15, 2004)

*Bino's*

Vortex Sidewinder's 8x42 is all I need.


----------



## nywell (Feb 21, 2005)

*Leopold*

Wind River Mesa's 8 X 42, great binoculars.


----------



## DKN (Dec 14, 2003)

*Alpen Apex 8.5 X 50 *


----------



## spotboy (Aug 6, 2006)

Do my eyes count?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Vortex Sidewinders 10x42 :thumbs_up


----------



## bradlemieux7331 (Mar 27, 2006)

*Mine Too!*



nywell said:


> Wind River Mesa's 8 X 42, great binoculars.


Great Bino's


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Alpen Apex 8.5 x 50

>>------>


----------



## megan (Oct 20, 2006)

*binos*

i've never heard of vortex binos. are they new? i use bushnell 10x42's.


----------



## The Yankee (Nov 23, 2005)

I am using Nikon Monarchs 8 x 42 right now but am thinking of moving up to 8.5 x 56. I am also looking into the Alpen Apex 8.5 x 50. It is tough to judge them all unless you have every one right in front of you to keep looking through them all in one sitting. Thats the only way to compare them properly in my opinion.


----------



## oksorb27 (Jan 31, 2005)

Swarovski 8.5x42 EL


----------



## Mark250 (Dec 4, 2003)

Alpen Apex 8.5x50. Clear optics for the money.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

brunton lite techs, 8x42s, and canon 8x42s


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

vortex vipers 8x42


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

For ASA I use Nikon 8x42 and for IBO I use the Vortex Sidewinder 10x42. Both very nice optics for the money.


----------



## headhunter75422 (Feb 15, 2005)

Alpines, great binos for the money. Great glass, and customer service..


----------



## hoytshooter330 (Sep 10, 2006)

alpen apex


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

3Darchr said:


> 8.5 by 5o alpines is what I shoot look as good as sworaiski and a hole lot cheaper.



not even close, sorry. I would love to have the swarovski el 8.5 x 43 but for now, I'll stick with my pentax dcf wp 8 x 42. They do pretty good.


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

Bushnell 8x42 Excursions, Havent let me down yet


----------



## Frank/PA (Feb 20, 2003)

*BUshnell's*

the are no Swarovski's (sp:tongue: ) but for the money they work well.....Bushnell legends 
8x.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Vortex very good the V.I.P. warrenty no resiet and no filling out a card to send in to the company the Vortexs you have in your hand is all you need.


----------



## T-Bone80 (Dec 27, 2006)

Alpen 8 x28. awesome binos. good clarity. remember max legal magnification for I.B.O. is 8.5x


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*8-5x50 Vultures*

Were using 8x42 sidewinders, there were nothing wrong with These were great for 3d but I tried the8-5x50 and they are really great in low light and and super clear. Well for the price that is my choice and I hope it will be yours. If your are in the market for a set give me a call or email me and I will be glad to help you out. Thanks Rex


----------



## Mantis (Jul 19, 2006)

I see ALOT of people using Binos over 8.5X Mag. Just an FYI all of those over 8.5X is IBO illegal.

C. BINOCULARS AND RANGEFINDERS


1. An integral part of IBO 3-D competition is the archer’s ability to judge yardage without the assistance of range-finding devices or assistance from others. Therefore, cameras, rangefinders, or any other devices that may be used to calculate yardage to the target are prohibited. An archer may not use parts of his or her body, the bow, or any other accessories or equipment to calculate yardage. Any mark on otherwise legal binoculars that could be construed as a reference point for range finding is prohibited.

2. Hand held binoculars of 8.5 or less magnification (per manufacturer’s specifications) are allowed.


I am sure you all knew that!


----------

